# VZW fastboot FAILED (command write failed (Unknown error)) HELP!



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a replacement phone from Verizon because my past few have had horrible service, now I got one that gets no service drops but I am having issues loading anything. My computer is set up fine because i have done this to my other Nexi's.

I was able to unlock no problem, but now I am not able to flash a custom recovery. This is what it keeps doing.

C:\android-sdk-windows	ools>adb push su.zip /sdcard/
3071 KB/s (1126078 bytes in 0.358s)

C:\android-sdk-windows	ools>adb reboot bootloader

C:\android-sdk-windows	ools>fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-touch-5.
8.0.2-toro.img
sending 'recovery' (5684 KB)... FAILED (command write failed (Unknown error))
finished. total time: 0.636s

C:\android-sdk-windows	ools>fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-
toro.img
sending 'recovery' (5140 KB)... FAILED (command write failed (Unknown error))
finished. total time: 0.636s

C:\android-sdk-windows	ools>

Does anyone know what FAILED command write failed means?

I have tried everything, I even used odin to go back to complete stock.

Any and all help is appreciated.

I don't want to send a phone back that has no service problems, because it took 6 returns to get a good one.

Forgot to mention, there is no stock recovery either, when in the bootloader and go to recovery mode, all i see is an android laying on his back with his chest open a red triangle with an exclamation point in it.

Please any help would be wonderful.


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

After you unlocked did u wipe? I would try unlocking again it seems like your boot loader is still locked. Reboot and see if the unlocked icon is on the splash screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

it is unlocked, the unlock symbol is at the bottom.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

did you verify the files downloaded completely you are trying to flash?

Failed means it rejected the files for whatever reason. Bootloader is pretty generic for errors. Generally because it failed the verification check the bootloader does on them, but typically it gives a slightly different error than the one you are getting for that. Other reason it would that I know is because your device is not really unlocked.

Otherwise, no idea.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

Everything is fully downloaded, they have been there for about two months from when I got my first nexus. I have even tried to use the galaxy nexus root toolkit and the galaxy nexus toolkit. no luck. same problems.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

By fully downloaded, did you do a m5sum check on each? If you didn't, then you can't fully say they downloaded completely. Browsers can lie.

Those "toolkits" (sorry, I just discourage their usage, especially on the Nexus) are just doing the same thing that manually using fastboot would do, so doesn't surprise me.

If you do an md5sum on them and nothing, then probably need to relock it and send it back to verizon.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

all md5sums are fine, and i really dont want to send this one back because its the only one ive gotten with no signal issue what so ever.

anything else anyone can think of?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Try TWRP 2.1.2, see if it works. You can grab the fastboot file here.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

no luck.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Then something's FUBAR with either fastboot, or your bootloader. Did you perform a factory reset after unlocking?


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not an expert at this stuff, but could reflashing the bootloader possibly help? Then try again after reflashing the bootloader. I know there's a thread here with bootloader files, and they flash through fastboot as well. You could try that.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

Same issue flashing the bootloader.

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-
primekk15.img
sending 'bootloader' (2308 KB)... FAILED (command write failed (Unknown error))
finished. total time: 0.636s

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>

Anyone else? any ideas or i'm sending it back tomorrow.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotrubberducky said:


> Same issue flashing the bootloader.
> 
> C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
> 
> ...


Do you have the file you are trying to flash in the correct folder? And named correctly?(i know sometimes if you name it with .img after it that sometimes windows SEES it as img.img since it it's Akready seen as img file without you needing to have that actually typed in the name)
are you spelling EVERYTHING correctly in, the commands?

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

everything is names properly or it wouldnt even get as far as "sending" it would say something like file not valid, or file not found.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Lock then unlock, just to be sure it's unlocked







Since everything is failing to write, I'd say it's not your files.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Do a factory reset.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Do a factory reset.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Already tried everything








looks like this one is going back to vzw and i'll prolly get one back that loses service every 10 minutes like the last 6 have.

Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Gotrubberducky said:


> Already tried everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this what you're talking about? Are u su? Green post halfway down the page. http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...-restore-install-roms-galaxy-nexus-2.html#anb if that doesn't work and you're su just use rom manager to flash recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the Android laying on his back is the stock recovery and you have to hit the volume up or down buttons to get any options. Have you tried flashing TWRP recovery? Can you boot into your system? If you bootloader is unlocked, and you are rooted, have you tried flashing recovery by downloading and installing Rom Manager from the Play Store and flashing CWM through that? Just wondering cause this seems really strange to me. Either your bootloader is messed up, or we are missing something. Sometimes when stuff like this happens to me I am usually embarrassed to find out the reason it is not working is because I overlooked something very simple. I hope you get this worked out or you have better luck with your next one. Good luck.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I kept getting that same error and nothing worked for me. Tried a bunch of things in fastboot and in ODIN. I eventually just went to Verizon, told them my phone was fux, and they sent me a replacement.

Not saying this is the same case for you..


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Did anyone read the post above lol. Stock recovery rewrote over a temp clockwork killing your recovery partition. Need to remove in /system and flash TWICE with rom manager.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

i just saw your post now. now i am checking, but i do not have root access because i cannot install su. so i cant mount.


----------



## WiseManWhite (Jan 10, 2012)

I just had the same problem with my Nexus S 4G, but when I picked "reebot into recovery" again and tried to push clockworkmod again, I didn't get the "failed to write" error this time around.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Try a different cable dude.


----------

